# Support and encouragement needed please!!



## lucy123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know what is wrong today, but actually feel like crying which is really silly!

As most of you probably know i have lost 3 stone since June, but now despite extreme exercise and diet (which is starting to slip a bit and can't help it) the weight loss is slowing right down.

I miss those days of jumping on the scales regularly and seeing a lower number, I need seem to be seeing the same number over and over again.

It has all suddenly hit me today, not only the diabetes,  but the fact that I have another whopping 6 stone to lose - it all just seems too much and unachievable!

I am really enjoying the new lifestyle, especially the exercise, but at the moment it seems i am having to put so much in, with so little out!

Other than diet and exercise, is there any other support from the docs I could ask for>

I am sure I am just having a funny day, but am shocked by how tearful I am - its not like me at all.

Please can you all provide any support and encouragement to kick me up the bum and help me climb out of the hole! Strange thing is until today I was fine with it all!

Am going out for a walk in the country shortly so speak to you all later!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey lucy...................

Weight loss is a pain and mainly because it doesnt happen over night. It sounds as if your in the right state of mind to horse on forward. Although for health reasons among others you want to lose it quick but theres no rush.

Its ok to feel a bit emotional from time to time too, it just means your human, and it usually lets you get rid of the tears and move forward......

Keep up the good work................3 stone lost is miraculous and frankly sound impossible in the time you have done it in.........


----------



## Caroline (Sep 8, 2010)

Lossing the 3 stone is good work, so well done for that.

Try not to think of it as a diet, think of it as a healthy eating plan and make a list of positives you can do.

For example instead of don't eat sweets say do eat fruit and vege, instead of don't drink sugary drinks say drink more water.

Have a food treat day where you can have a chinese take away or some chocolate, or whatever food you see as a treat. It gives you something to look forward to and makes the whole thing seem less restricted and more varied.

Set a reasonable target and reward yourself when you reach it. the reward can be anything, a new book, a new pair of shoes, a DVD or CD.

It is OK to feel upset when the weight doesn't shift as quickly as you want it to, it happens to everyone. Have a good bawl as it will help, phone a friend and have a natter if it will help, and you'll be surprised how quickly you feel better.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Lucy,

I know exactly how you feel, as many of you know I have lost 74lbs, it has taken me 63 weeks so I am averaging just over 1lb a week.  Since the end of May I have lost "only" 12lbs...  Accourding to bmi I have the same amount again to loose (although I will probably stop after loosing another 3 stone).  If I think I have another 5 stone to loose I would give up now as it seems so far away but I take each day as it comes.  Set yourself mini goals, eg next dress size, down to a certain bmi etc but dont get despondant if you dont get there.  I have now come to the conclusion "at least I am not putting weight on"...

I have my 40th next March and have set a goal in my head what weight I would like to be by then but if I dont achieve it, it is not the end of the world.

It is very frustrating when you know you are being good (especially with all the exercise) and you are not reaping the benefits.  I find that sometimes is takes 2 weeks for my hard work to show up.  II also find after starting a new exercise routine that although I may not have lost weight my body had toned up and I have lost centimeters.

(((big hugs))) Stick in there!  xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 8, 2010)

Lucy you have done an amazing job so far.  3 stone is a massive achievement. Take a few days out, relax and pamper yourself. 

Then when your ready start again. In my experience the weight just fell of to start with & then really slowed down. Remember as well as losing weight you will be toning as well.  A lb a week is all you need. 

Hope your feeling better after your walk. If I can help in anyway give me a shout.

Di x


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well thanks everybody - I do feel a little silly now - but it all just got to me today - and came from nowhere!

Just enjoyed my lovely walk with my hubby and now cooking a healthy spag bol.

You are all so right - I think I was just in a frame of mind of I want to be a size 12 right now! (Stamps foot!) but obviously that doesn't happen.

I need to follow what i always say to myself - look forward, not back and just carry on with what i am doing.

I think part  of the problem has been this week I have seen many people who haven't seen me before June and nobody said a word about how different I looked - I suppose it will teach me not to expect this! I have jsut been and looked at myself in the mirror and i do look loads better so I have congratulated myself instead!

I may go and have that little weep and get it all out now - then enough! 
Tomorrow is a new day!

Thanks to you all - it means so much!


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Lucy... I just wanted to say, I think you're doing brilliantly!  3 stone down is (if brain working right!) already a 1/3 of what you want to lose - well done!

Maybe take the pressure off yourself for a few days until you're ready to gear up again?...

Hope you're feeling better soon - I really do think you are doing brilliantly!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you so much Twitchy. I think I may have been having an off day -  not like me to be down really.
You may see my NSV I posted - even on such a low day - I stuck to my plan and realised didn't have to think about it either!


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Lucy sorry im late to this thread, going on a diet and losing weight can be a battle in all sorts of ways, what you have done already you should be hugely proud of i know we are all so proud and your such an inspiration,i agree with twitchy regarding taking the pressure of yourself if only for a few days , dont be so hard on yourself and just think of all the good you have done already.

You can do it we are all in it with you xxx


----------



## Caroline (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Lucy, how are you feeling now? I hope you feel better. I'm sure you have always looked great for hubby and he appreciates how much better you look now and how much fitter you are.


----------



## MargB (Sep 14, 2010)

HI Lucy, sorry I missed this thread completely!  I think you probably need some time just maintaining and let your body get used to what you are doing.  The weeks when I maintain I say I am rehearsing for when I reach my target weight and I am giving myself time to tone up.  It is either do that or be thoroughly fed up with myself and have a packet of chocolate digestives to cheer myself up!!!  

Funnily enough very few people have said anything to me about my weight loss but now, when I have not only been maintaining but actually gained 2lbs last week, people are commenting.  Someone in the lift at work just looked at me and said you are a shadow of your former self.  Cool.  I didn't spoil things by complaining that actually I put on weight last week, I just smiled and said thank you.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks all - yes I am fine thanks - just a silly 'wobble' day.
I have looked at all the nsv's and can identify with quite a few - so its not all about what the scales say - ...and the scales can be wrong.
I did lose 1.5lbs last week too!
Yes Caroline - my husband loves me no matter what - just need to love myself a little more I guess. I am feeling quite positive again now though. Thanks to the wonderful WLG!!


----------

